# Canadian Intactivists



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

We need to get this website shut down. It blatently promotes circumcision and provides false information, directly misquoting the Canadian Pediatric Society.
http://www.circumcisioncalgary.ca/index.htm

Does anyone know what proper avenues to take to get this "doctor" reported and hopefully get this disgusting website taken down?

Thanks!


----------



## Ron_Low (May 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calngavinsmom* 
We need to get this website shut down. It blatently promotes circumcision and provides false information, directly misquoting the Canadian Pediatric Society.
http://www.circumcisioncalgary.ca/index.htm

Does anyone know what proper avenues to take to get this "doctor" reported and hopefully get this disgusting website taken down?

Thanks!

Can you explain what you mean by misquoting? I'd say he's contradicting, but I didn't see fraud. It is odd that the consent form doesn't list death as a possible complication, and of course it's immoral that it doesn't list loss of normal sexual functioning.


----------



## ecstaticmama24 (Sep 20, 2006)

Maybe we should send them some reasons why parents don't circumsize. Seems that he quotes alot of "research" on why parents do cut, but says general statements on why parents choose not to.

This is so frustrating, he is clearly 100% in support of cutting, even though it is common knowledge that there are no medical indications for a newborn to go through that!

grrrrr..


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

Well....*sigh*....at least he's using extensive anesthetics. While this is still legal, there will be people doing it. My hope is for the baby to suffer as little as possible.









Speaking of which, I was hoping this was a thread about making it illegal. I don't get it -- it's not legal to circumcise a girl here: why aren't boys afforded the same protection? And, why aren't there efforts to make male circumcision illegal too...? I want to, but to be honest, I don't know the first place to begin.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

That link brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## KK Slider (Nov 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blu Razzberri* 
Well....*sigh*....at least he's using extensive anesthetics. While this is still legal, there will be people doing it. My hope is for the baby to suffer as little as possible.









Speaking of which, I was hoping this was a thread about making it illegal. I don't get it -- it's not legal to circumcise a girl here: why aren't boys afforded the same protection? And, why aren't there efforts to make male circumcision illegal too...? I want to, but to be honest, I don't know the first place to begin.

Check out MGMBill.org. Massachusetts is the only one of the 13 states (and federal legislature) where that bill was submitted that has made any progress on it. You can be a sponsor in your state, just contact Matthew Hess @ the mgmbill.org website and ask him about submitting the bill to your local state rep and state senator. You can make a difference!

OOPS: I just realized you might be Canadian. I'm sure you can still submit the bill to your local Canadian government body.


----------



## brant31 (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ron_Low* 
of course it's immoral that it doesn't list loss of normal sexual functioning.


Doesn't list loss of normal sexual functioning? Er, no, he claims quite the opposite on the "More About Circumcision" page:

Why do parents choose to circumcise their sons?

Research shows that:

* Circumcised men have less risk of sexual dysfunction later in life.

Of course, he pulled this one out of thin air. Low ED drug sales in Europe would prove just the opposite. But it's right there in black and white.


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brant31* 
Research shows that:

* Circumcised men have less risk of sexual dysfunction later in life.

Of course, he pulled this one out of thin air.

He's probably referring to the Laumann study, which found higher rates of sexual dysfunction later in life in intact men.
http://www.cirp.org/library/general/laumann/

"RESULTS: Results. - We find no significant differences between circumcised and uncircumcised men in their likelihood of contracting sexually transmitted diseases. However uncircumcised men appear slightly more likely to to experience sexual dysfunctions, especially later in life. Finally, we find that circumcised men engage in a more elaborated set of sexual practices. This pattern differs across ethnic groups, suggesting the influence of social factors."


----------

